# Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad



## Mozartkugel (3. Mai 2015)

Wieso schmeckt der Kartoffelsalat bei Mutti immer besser als meiner? Irgendwas mache ich scheinbar falsch. Der schmeckt mir zu fad, wie kann ich mehr raus holen?

Gruß


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Kartoffelsalat frisch servieren?

Lass die Schüssel mal abgedeckt über Nacht ziehen- nicht im Kühlschrank, besser im kühlen Keller :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Richtiger oder Mayosalat?


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

schwäbischer, also richtiger |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Dann helf ich doch gerne:
Gleich große FESTKOCHENDE!!! Kartoffeln auf den Punkt kochen (also RICHTIG gar, aber keine Minute länger), schälen und abdampfen lassen (auseinanderlegen, ca. 10 - 15 Minuten).
In ca. 3 mm dicke Scheiben schneiden oder hobeln.

Würzen mit Salz, Pfeffer und Essig (dr guade Hengschtenberg Altmeischter, wie d mamma..).

Aufgekochte, gerade nicht mehr kochende Fleischbrühe dazu, Schluck für Schluck, dabei mit einem breiten Spatel immer vorsichtig unterheben/umschichten, bis die Kartoffeln keine Brühe mehr aufnehmen.

Abkühlen lassen

Sobald es nur noch lauwarm ist, probieren (ALLES verliert "Power", wenns kühler wird) und jetzt notfalls noch mal mit Salz, Pfeffer und Essig nachwürzen.

Feingeschnittene Zwiebel nach Geschmack und ein geschmacksneutrales Öl* erst kurz vor dem servieren *unterheben (vorher nochmal probieren und notfalls nochmals abschmecken)..

Sobald das Öl dran ist, nützt alles zugeben von Gewürzen/Essig nämlich nix mehr, da das nicht mehr in die Kartoffeln ziehen kann, sondern nur noch aussen am Öl anliegt.


----------



## Kotzi (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Ich nehme immer ausgelassenen Speck dazu ( und auch das Öl)
und Gewürzgürkchen und deren Sud. Dazu noch Schnittlauch. 
Das ganze dann ohne Fleischbrühe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Kann man, aber er wollt ja schwäbisch..
Den man am besten dann auch noch leicht warm isst..


----------



## Lightman (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Gute Erklärung. 

Ich mach immer noch einen Löffel senf dazu.
Die Zwiebeln blanchier ich kurz in der Brühe. Sind dann besser verträglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Kann man mit Senf - ist aber unschwäbisch (kein Geld für unnötige Zutaten verschwenden ;-))

Die gekochten Zwiebeln sind zwar besser verträglich, schmeckt aber weniger gut.

Ist wie Gummipuppe (besser verträglich, weil stumm), die aber auch deutlich weniger gut als ne Frau ist (auch wenn die weniger verträglich ist)
;-))


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Autsch- an der Begründung kommt keiner vorbei!:m


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist wie Gummipuppe (besser verträglich, weil stumm), die aber auch deutlich weniger gut als ne Frau ist (auch wenn die weniger verträglich ist)
> ;-))


 
 Wie Du jetzt diesen Schwenk von Mutti's Ka-salat zu dem hier bekommen hast..... |kopfkrat      :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Bildhafte Vergleiche werden wenigstens verstanden ;-)))


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Nicht unbedingt verstanden, aber regen die Fantasie an


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Ich glaubs net !


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Was?
Nimmsch au kochte Zwiebla?

;-))))


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aufgekochte, gerade nicht mehr kochende Fleischbrühe dazu, Schluck für Schluck



Genau das ist es. Das bringt das in den Kartoschka, was der Japaner mit Umami, der Wohlgeschmack, beschreibt. Umami kann man nur mit besten, natürlichen Rohstoffen erzeugen. Darum Fleischbrühe und auch keine gekörnte Rinderbrühe. Sonst wirds nix mit dem Wohlgeschmack.

Außerdem muss der KSalat immer ein bisserl baatzig, oder halt schlonzig sein. Ohne gute, heiße Kartoffeln und eben Fleischbrühe wird er das aber nicht.

Ich blanchiere die Zwiebeln immer etwas, nicht viel, grad ein bisserl. Ist mir einfach bekömmlicher und ein Rest wird nicht so schnell sauer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Gummipuppenesser ;-)))

Wegen dem sauer werden:
Ich mach mir immer doppelte Portion für 2 Tage.

Mach aber nur die Hälfte fertig mit Zwiebel und Öl, die Portion für den näxten Tag wird auch erst dann fertig gemacht..

Kartoffelsalat ungezwiebelt/ungeölt kannste im Kühlschrank locker 3 - 4 Tage aufheben (wird nicht besser, aber allemal besser als jeder gekaufte) ...

"Umami" bezeichnet übrigens den "Glutamatgeschmack" (das zum "allgemeinen Wohlgeschmack", wobei Glutamat ja auch keine Chemie wäre ;-))


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gummipuppenesser ;-)))



Wie meinen? - Der Häuptling sprechen mit unverständlicher Zunge!


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Andal schrieb:


> Umami kann man nur mit besten, natürlichen Rohstoffen erzeugen.


 
 Neuer KFC-Werbeslogan ?!?


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Nö... die haben keine Texte mehr. Nur noch Bilder zum hindeuten. Das Personal spricht eh schon lange kein Deutsch mehr.


----------



## Grizzl (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Sind Eier und Gewürzgurken schon gefallen ?

Die kitzeln geschmacklich noch etwas am Gaumen.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Umami" bezeichnet übrigens den "Glutamatgeschmack" (das zum "allgemeinen Wohlgeschmack",



Beinahe richtig. So interpretiert man es in der modernisierten japanischen Küche. Traditionell ist es der Geschmack, den man mit Dashibrühe ins Essen bringt. Da ist nix mit Glutamat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Hier gehts um richtigen Kartoffelsalat, schwäbischen.
Da hat das nix drin zu suchen.

Kartoffel, Salz, Pfeffer, Essig, Brühe, Zwiebel, Öl - fertich.....


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um richtigen Kartoffelsalat, schwäbischen.
> Da hat das nix drin zu suchen.
> 
> Kartoffel, Salz, Pfeffer, Essig, Brühe, Zwiebel, Öl - fertich.....



Schnittlauch wäre grad so noch tolerierbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

ja...
Und es gibt Varianten mit Salatgurke oder Endivien (nach Saison)..

Aber auch das musste erstmal mit vernünftigen Kartoffeln (Sieglinde, Nicola z. B.) nen vernünftigen Salat hinkriegen, bevor man sich an so fortgeschrittenes wagen darf..



PS:
Ich glaub, da mach ich einfach mal ein Video.......


----------



## Spiderpike (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Ich nehme meist kleine (zb.: Bamberger Kartoffeln) und koche diese mit ein wenig Majoran. Die Kartoffeln gebe ich direkt in kochendes Wasser damit die Kartoffeln aussen "bazig" aber innen einigermassen fest bleiben.
Dann gebe ich auch Kalbsfond oder Rinderbrühe dazu, kleingeschnittene Schalotten, etwas Rotweinessig und ganz wichtig Nussbutter.....schmeckt jedes mal klasse....aber nur frisch und lauwarm...zb.: zum Wiener Schnitzel.

Ansonsten mach ichs auch wies Thomas gesagt hat....ohne Zwiebel und Kräuter mit etwas Essig ist Kartoffelsalat länger haltbar


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Dann kannst du auch gleich die Folge "2" dazu drehen. Schäufele... die passende Beilage zum wahren Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich glaub, da mach ich einfach mal ein Video.......



Das war mein Gedanke nach dem dritten Post: Mach doch einfach ein Video.

Aber lass bitte jeglichen Gummipuppen Bezug weg!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann kannst du auch gleich die Folge "2" dazu drehen. Schäufele... die passende Beilage zum wahren Kartoffelsalat.




Naja, in einem Anglerforum dann eher:
[youtube1]5nencwI62X4[/youtube1]



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aber lass bitte jeglichen Gummipuppen Bezug weg!


War ja nur zum bildhaft verdeutlichen, warum keine gekochten Zwiebeln...
;-)))))


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Also : Wenn jemand zu einem Kartoffelsalat die Sorte "Linda" nimmt hat er schon halb gewonnen.Nur leider ist die nur selten zu bekommen.
 Soichnass sollte er aber auch sein !


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

jepp, ist die nicht inzwischen ausm Sortenverzeichnis raus?


----------



## robtre (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

noch ein tipp zur brühe.. lieber einen halben teelöffel brühepulver deiner wahl zu viel als zu wenig ... noch eine gequetschte knoblauchzehe dazu und ordentliche prise frisch gemahlener pfeffer  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Knoblauch hat nun aber gar nix in einem schwäbischen Kartoffelsalat zu suchen.

Die gekörnte schon eher, die auch zu meiner Jugend gerne mal von Muddis verwendet wurde und sicher einige an ihren "Kindheitsgeschmack" erinnern wird...


----------



## robtre (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

|bigeyes der knobi kommt auch nur in die brühe und wird kurz mit aufgekocht... dann wieder raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

wurscht - nicht schwäbisch (muss nicht heissen, dass das schlecht wäre, er wollte aber schwäbischen haben: NULL Knoblauch!!!!)


----------



## angler1996 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

selbst an wie Unkraut wachsendem Knoblauch sparen diese Schwaben noch#d :m


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Die Sorte Linda gibt's im Herbst / Winter manchmal im "Kaufland" (Ludwigsburg und Pforzheim) ."Küstenkartoffeln" steht auf dem Sack.


----------



## sprogoe (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:


> Die Sorte Linda gibt's im Herbst / Winter manchmal im "Kaufland" (Ludwigsburg und Pforzheim) ."Küstenkartoffeln" steht auf dem Sack.




auf meinem Sack stand:

MHD..........|kopfkrat

Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:


> Die Sorte Linda gibt's im Herbst / Winter manchmal im "Kaufland" (Ludwigsburg und Pforzheim) ."Küstenkartoffeln" steht auf dem Sack.


Ich kauf Sieglinde beim Bauern, der die noch hat (bzw. zuteilt - mehr Nachfrage als Krumbiern...)


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



sprogoe schrieb:


> auf meinem Sack stand:
> 
> MHD..........|kopfkrat
> 
> Siggi



Und du hast dir einfach so den Beutel beschriften lassen???


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kauf Sieglinde beim Bauern


 
 Du meinst jetzt schon die Kartoffel, oder....... |kopfkrat


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:


> "Küstenkartoffeln" steht auf dem Sack.



Jepp, werden hier oben nur bei Ebbe geerntet.....
Ganz exklusive Sorte, die primär ins Ländle exportiert wird |supergri


----------



## sprogoe (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Andal schrieb:


> Und du hast dir einfach so den Beutel beschriften lassen???




leider vergebens; MHD, glaube ich, bereits überschritten.|supergri

Siggi


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



sprogoe schrieb:


> leider vergebens; MHD, glaube ich, bereits überschritten.|supergri
> 
> Siggi



Ah geh... a bisserl was tut sich immer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Wie versprochen:
[youtube1]6I7yD1Ce5Yw[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I7yD1Ce5Yw


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Mozartkugel du bist der mit dem Thermomix TM5... Probier´s doch mal damit... :q
Wusst ich doch, dass du nicht kochen kannst.


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

super, Dank der Anregungen hier schmeckt mein Kartoffelsalat auch deutlich besser :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Master himself [emoji3]

Haste wieder fein gemacht![emoji6] 

Wer den schwäbischen noch nie probiert hat,unbedingt nachholen.

Schmeckt echt super.


----------



## jojo2502 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

den Kartoffelsaalat gibt der Apfel (in kleinen Stücken) einen Top Geschmack


----------



## Mollebulle (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Und was gibts dazu ???? Soitawürschtla ???  (Wienerle)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> super, Dank der Anregungen hier schmeckt mein Kartoffelsalat auch deutlich besser :m



Freut mich - so solls sein ...


----------



## wusel345 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Danke fürs Video, Thomas. Wird irgendwann nachgekocht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Wird schmecken ;-)


----------



## Kauli11 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Schönes Rezept Thomas,

man merkt förmlich,wie dir beim moderieren das Wasser im Munde zusammenläuft.#6|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

grins - guck meine Wampe an - von nix kommt nix..

Heute gabs wieder welchen ;-))


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> man merkt förmlich,wie dir beim moderieren das Wasser im Munde zusammenläuft.#6|wavey:




So klingt er immer, wenn er konzentriert hochdeutsch reden muß |muahah:

@ Thomas : schönes Rezept + cooles/verständliches Video.
Wird ein Nordlicht wohl auch mal überlegen, die Majo am Ka-Sa zu ignorieren #6

Aber wie Du im Video ja auch treffend angedeutet hast.
Sag Kartoffelsalat und bekomme aus jeder Region ein anderes Rezept.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Aber wie Du im Video ja auch treffend angedeutet hast.
> Sag Kartoffelsalat und bekomme aus jeder Region ein anderes Rezept.



Ist so - und es gibt wirklich fast überall richtig gute..

Aber:
Gottes beschte Gabe ist und bleibt der Schwabe - auch (und gerade) beim Kartoffelsalat ;-)))


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

|wavey:

Den ausgebratenen Speck mit dem Speckfett darüber verteilen und unterheben. 

#6


LG Norbert


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

möglich, schmeckt auch - aber nicht schwäbisch (worums hier im Thread ja ging und weswegen ich das Video gemacht hatte)..


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

sry 

 Thomas : schönes Rezept + cooles/verständliches Video.





#g


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Siehsch - geht doch..
:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Hallo Thomas, schönes Video, aber der falsche warme Kartoffelsalat  ;-)

Mit Schlangengurke und brauner Butter statt Öl dann schmeckt er mir noch besser. 

Bayerische Wurzeln halt.

Aber alles ist besser als das Mayogebatze.


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> Den ausgebratenen Speck mit dem Speckfett darüber verteilen und unterheben.
> 
> ...


 
 Norbert, das wäre ( meine ich..... ) eher Richtung Berliner Art. #c  Ist aber auch lägger #6

 Gruß in die alte Heimat !


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Wieso heisst der schwäbische Kartoffelsalat wohl schwäbischer Kartoffelsalat? Richtig! Weil in echten Kartoffelsalat Mayo, Ei, Apfel und Gurkenwasser reingehört |jump:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Kulturbanause ;-))))))))


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gottes beschte Gabe ist und bleibt der Schwabe - auch (und gerade) beim Kartoffelsalat
> ;-)))


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Kein Wunder, dass der Grumbernsalad zu fad is - auch beim Gewürz wird beim Schwab gespart :m


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Wieso heisst der schwäbische Kartoffelsalat wohl schwäbischer Kartoffelsalat? Richtig! Weil in echten Kartoffelsalat Mayo, Ei, Apfel und Gurkenwasser reingehört |jump:



:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m

Aber da ich ja kein Kulturbanause bin, sondern weltoffener Kartoffelsalatesser, bin ich auch solch exotischen Varianten wie dem schwäbischen nicht abgeneigt! |wavey:

Aber mal so am Rande... Auch wenn es total unschwäbisch und eine ungehörige Verschwendung wertvollen Brennstoffs ist: angeschwitzt müssten die Zwiebelschn doch noch gleich besser in dem Salat rüberkommen, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

njet - es gibt zwar auch immer wieder mal Vorschläge, die Zwiebeln z. B. in der Brühe mit aufzukochen etc..

Kann man machen...

Ist aber nicht mehr schwäbisch..

Und gerade die rohen Zwiebeln geben bei einem so auf den Produktgeschmack ausgerichteten Rezept natürlich mehr "Pfiff" als angeschwitzte oder (an)gekochte....

Man muss es sich nicht immer schwerer machen, als unbedingt nötig ;-)))


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Ich esse auch sehr sehr gerne den schwäbischen bzw. den Bayrischen also jedenfalls Kartoffelsalat ohne Mayo und mit Zwiebel und Speck. Ist aber m.M nach auch wirklich was vollkommen anderes. Das eine ist halt ne Beilage und das andere ist auch als Hauptgericht verzehrbar.

PS: Den Norddeutschen (also mit Mayo) am besten eine Nacht ziehen lassen


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und gerade die rohen Zwiebeln geben.......
> ......... natürlich mehr "Pfiff"




dünn"Pfiff" 

Nu aber Hackengas......


----------



## wobbler68 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Hallo

Eine meiner Großmütter kam aus dem Koblenzer Raum.

Die machte immer diesen schwäbischen Kartoffelsalat.
Allerdings war da Speck und fein geschnittener Endivien Salat mit drin.
Und dazu frische Spätzle.Der war klasse.:k
Wir nannten den immer Flüchtlingssalat.|rolleyes

Ich nehme das heute als Grundlage für meinen Salat.
Ich packe da das Gemüse rein was der Kühlschrank grade her gibt.
Gewürzgurken,Eier,Speck das muß rein.

Paprika,Tomatenfiles ,Zucchini,Frühlingszwiebeln,Erbsenschoten,Porree(an geschwitzt),Krautsalat usw. 
Da kommt das rein was grade da ist und worauf ich grade Lust habe.
So hatte ich mal nichts frisches mehr Zuhause.
Also kurzerhand ein Glas Pustasalat dazu.
zb.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/251868300260?lpid=106&chn=ps

Der kommt jetzt immer dazu.:q


Ach ja,Majo gehört auf Pommes und nicht auf Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## Franky (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Nochma Brühe bei die Suppe.... 
Das Knorr-Fleischsuppenwürfelzeugs ist durch jedwede andere Fleischbrühe (in meinem Fall auch von Knorr ) substituierbar, oder? 
Kartoffeln und Altmeischter hab ich gekauft - ich mag nur die Brühwürfeldinger nicht...
Wie viel Brühe braucht man im Schnitt für ca. 1 kg Kartoffeln? Ist der Zusatz von Petersilie hinterher unschwäbsch, oder geht das noch gerade durch???


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Kannst jede Brühe verwenden - einfach Brühe abschmecken, und dann fertige Brühe zu den Kartoffeln wie im Video beschrieben - Schluck für Schluck.
Mengenangabe geht nicht, da die Kartoffeln unterschiedlich Brühe aufnehmen.

Naja, besser Schnittlauch als Petersilie....


----------



## Franky (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Ok... Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht mehr als 3 l werden - sonst muss ich die schwäbisch verlängern....  :q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Pulver nehmen - ist besser als die Würfel..
Kannste genau dosieren..


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Was hast Du gegen frische Petersilie im Kartoffelsalat ?
 Hatte ich gestern und es war köstlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Weil schwäbisch (bestenfalls) Schnittlauch reingehört..

Und es hier ja um schwäbischen geht, und nicht um Nachbauten ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

na na, soo viel teurer als Schnittlauch ist Petersilie ja wohl auch nicht.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Petersilie ist auch net schlecht - nur net im schwäbischen Kartoffelsalat zu Hause.


----------



## Hamburgspook (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Frag Mutti.....:vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Hast Du die Spitze nicht verstanden ?
 war auf die schwäbische Sparsamkeit gemünzt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

ohne Dir als Koch jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, 
 es gibt Unmengen an Rezepten für Kartoffelsalat. 
 Und es gibt auch nicht *den *schwäbischen Kartoffelsalat, soll heißen: auch im Schwäbischen gibt es viele Varianten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Siehe Video, hab ich ja genauso ausgeführt mit den ganzen Varianten - und deswegen den "original" schwäbischen vorgeführt ;-)))

Weil das der Themenstarter hier ja wissen wollte, wie er den trotz der wenigen Zutaten besser hinkriegt....


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

helaule


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> helaule


nö voll toll und schlonzig#h


----------



## Franky (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Kann mich über mein Werk alla schwob auch nich beklagen... :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

schmeckt ja auch super,
die Mutter aller Kartoffelsalate ist es dennoch nicht.

(oder heißt es "Salatle")?:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Die Schwaben sind letztlich der Ursprung ALLEN (wirklichen) Kulturgutes in Deutschland - also auch des Kartoffelsalates ;-)))))


Gottes beschte Gabe ist und bleibt der Schwabe!!

[youtube1]6I7yD1Ce5Yw[/youtube1]


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Schwaben sind letztlich der Ursprung ALLEN (wirklichen) Kulturgutes in Deutschland - also auch des Kartoffelsalates ;-)))))
> 
> 
> Gottes beschte Gabe ist und bleibt der Schwabe!!



boahrr, jetzt wird's aber schwülstig,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  so viel Selbstbeweihräucherung auf einmal.

 Da wird einem ja Angst|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Bisch ja bloss neidisch ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Auf Kartoffelsalat ohne Petersilie ??
 nö, nicht wirklich


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

@|bigeyesBrilli,
wir Schwaben wollen  doch niemandem Angst machen- wir wollen höchstens spielen!
Fakt ist, dass es hier an nichts fehlt: Der Legende nach sind wir das Musterland , weil unsere Gegend bei der Schöpfung der Welt den Model für das große Ganze darstellte (im Sinne eines gelungenen Entwurfes)!-> Seen, Berge, Flüsse, Städte, Dörfer und DIE MEISTEN STERNEKÖCHE DEUTSCHLANDS!!!
Dass Ihr "Kanalwackes" (nicht böse gemeint) da neidisch werdet, können wir Euch in unserer Großmut auch nicht verdenken.
 :mIhr dürft uns und unsere gekrönten Köche ja besuchen, wenn Ihr Erholung braucht!


----------



## Franky (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Apropos neidisch...
:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

macht richtig Spaß, sich mit euch zu unterhalten.
 Noch einmal: ich schätze die schwäbische Küche sehr, hab nur angemerkt, dass es auch schwäbischen Kartoffelsalat *mit* Petersilie gibt.
 Übrigens: erholen tue ich mich auch öfters im Ländle, nicht zuletzt der meistens guten Küche wegen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Noch einmal: ich schätze die schwäbische Küche sehr, hab nur angemerkt, dass es auch schwäbischen Kartoffelsalat mit Petersilie gibt *definitiv NEIN! *nur dem schwäbischen ähnlichen! .
> Übrigens: erholen tue ich mich auch öfters im Ländle, nicht zuletzt der meistens guten Küche wegen.


Und dass Du zu uns zum essen und  zur Erholung kommst:#6 Wir haben hier eine aufrichtige Willkommens-Kultur!:q *

@ Franky,
#6nicht schlecht für´n ersten Versuch eines "Ausländers"!

* Ich seh mich übrigens als Baden-Württemberger!


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Hab ich jedenfalls im Schwarzwald von einer älteren Bäuerin vorgesetzt bekommen.
 Und ich kann nur sagen: * köstlich*


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hab ich jedenfalls im Schwarzwald von einer älteren Bäuerin vorgesetzt bekommen.
> Und ich kann nur sagen: * köstlich*


Der größte Teil vom Schwarzwald ist ja baddisch - da wundert mich nix ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der größte Teil vom Schwarzwald ist ja baddisch - da wundert mich nix ;-)))



Du meinst: die sind dem Schwäbischen nur ähnlich?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Die haben REIN GAR NIE NICHTS mit Schwaben zu tun.

Badenser, Badener, Gelbfüßler . 

Man diskutiert (noch) über die Zugehörigkeit zur menschlichen Rasse ;-)))

Petersilie im Kartoffelsalat (nochmal: ner schlecht, bloss net schwäbisch) spricht aber deutlich für die These, dass Du da im badischen Teil unterwegs warst - oder als Ausländer erkannt wurdest (nach dem Motto: Tu dem Peterling nuff, dr guade Schnitttlauch brauche mr heit obend no für d Schdammgäscht..)


----------



## TooShort (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Also Peterling kommt mir selbst als Badner auch keiner rein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nach dem Motto: Tu dem Peterling nuff, dr guade Schnitttlauch brauche mr heit obend no für d Schdammgäscht..)



schwäbische Sparsamkeit ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





|bigeyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

ich war in Oberharmersbach, Nordrach


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Falsche Seite - baddisch......


----------



## TooShort (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Also war er doch richtig ;-P


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

ist es nicht herrlich ?
nur mit oder ohne Peterling 2 Seiten Geschreibsel#h|uhoh:#6|bigeyes


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsche Seite - baddisch......


Dem Nachnamen nach kommst Du ursprünglich aus der Ecke FDS? Baiersbronn (also da wo die erwähnten kochen)  ist gerade noch schwäbisch,will heißen nicht-badisch, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

So isch - dr Heiner (Traube) sollscht ja kenne.......

Aber schon mein Opa ist ausgewandert ins Unterland (Wüstenrot, schwäbischer Wald)..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Schwaben sind letztlich der Ursprung ALLEN (wirklichen) Kulturgutes in Deutschland - also auch des Kartoffelsalates ;-)))))



http://www.jochen-birk.de/schwabenwitze.htm
:m

Wie fangen schwäbischen Kochrezepte an ??

Man leihe sich einen Topf... 


Jetzt wäre nur noch zu klären, ob Schotten, Schwaben oder die alten Schlesier die geizigsten sind.
Merkt man was: Fangen alle mit Sch- an :q :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

hmm.... ich ziehe jetzt mal folgenden Schluss:
"die badischen Schwaben sind die weniger geizigen":m


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

:q|kopfkrat "Fast richtig!"
*Es gibt keine badischen Schwaben - so wenig wie schwäbische Badener*, nur eine verwalterische Zwangs-Ehe der beiden, übrigens als drittem Partner auch noch mit dem preußischen Hohenzollern  in der Mitte (meiner ursprüngliche Heimat)
Aufgrund von religiöser Vorzeit -> große Teile Württembergs evangelisch bis hin zu pietistisch (Erdendasein ist ein Jammertal / himmlische Prüfung) und von Baden katholisch (die verstehen es ganz anders den leiblichen Genüssen nachzugehen-> Mönche als Bierbrauer, Weinkellereien/ schwülstig-barock...), aufgrund von Acker-Erträgen bzw. Anbau (zB am Rhein entlang -in Baden also- sehr fruchtbares Land und sehr mildes Klima , auf der württembergischen Alb karge Böden...) etc. kam es sicherlich zu unterschiedlichen Versorgungs-Standards. 
 D.h. Württemberger waren eher zum sparen gezwungen, wenn sie nicht in schlechteren Zeiten verhungern wollten- :mund genau da macht der Geiz dann ja auch wieder Sinn.
Aber seit einiger Zeit arbeiten die Württemberger hart an ihrem Geniesser-Image!#6#6#6
Noch Fragen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Wolfgang ich danke Dir für den tiefen Blick in die schwäbische Seele 
 es ist wie überall auf der Welt, karge Böden zwangen die Menschen zu bestimmten Zeiten sparsam zu sein.


----------



## Franky (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Hätt ich ja fast vergessen... Ich kann auch richtigen Kartoffelsalat.... :q


----------



## Torkel (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Sauber Franky! So hat Kartoffelsalat (bei uns heißts Erpelschlot) auszusehen!


----------



## Franky (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

Pellkartoffeln, angeschwitzte Zwiebeln, Ei, (süße) Gürkchen... Ein Schlach Sempf, ein Schluck vom Gurkenwasser, 'ne Prise Pfeffer, Salz und Zucker. Das ganze gut verrühren und dann "Majo" des Vertrauens einrühren (ich nehme gerne Miracle Whip)...


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

dann "Majo" des Vertrauens einrühren (ich nehme gerne Miracle Whip)...[/QUOTE]

selbstgemachte Majo geht schnell und schmeckt viel besser als die schneeweiße Pampe


----------



## Franky (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> dann "Majo" des Vertrauens einrühren (ich nehme gerne Miracle Whip)...



selbstgemachte Majo geht schnell und schmeckt viel besser als die schneeweiße Pampe[/QUOTE]

Richtig... Aber mit "richtiger" Majo schmeckt mir der Salat an sich nicht wirklich. Die ist allein zu "schwer"!
Ggf. könnte man sie mit Joghurt oder Schmand etwas "schmälern", aber da möchte ich nicht experimentieren und greife auf etwas zurück, das mir (und auch vielen anderen ) sehr gut schmeckt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie versprochen:
> [youtube1]6I7yD1Ce5Yw[/youtube1]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I7yD1Ce5Yw


den gibt´s heute - #6
sogar mit hengstenberg altmeister.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kartoffelsalat schmeck zu fad*

danggee ;-)


----------

